# Prince Edward gold mine, Feb 2011.



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

TurboSteve, EvilJim, Berty the LandRover and me.

Finaly fooking made it to this place! Tried to get to this place last year but due to a massive navigation error we ended up hanging off a bridge.

Anyway on with the photo's


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pardon The Pun... But You Struck Gold With This One


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> Pardon The Pun... But You Struck Gold With This One



Pun excused!


----------



## King Al (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool pics EWJ, the iron gates look great


----------



## podman (Feb 17, 2011)

great pix especially 2 & 3


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 17, 2011)

I also like that gate shot


----------



## Incognito (Feb 17, 2011)

nice set of pics, any more history on the site??


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking forward to a visit here in summer. Some lovely shots there Jim & yes, another who is really liking the gates. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maxcady72 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Prince Edward Gold Mine*

Is this in North Wales? Love the pics by the way, thanks.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

Incognito said:


> nice set of pics, any more history on the site??



"One of two of the most northerly mines (see also Cwmprysor) within the Merioneth gold-mining area, being isolated some 6 miles further north of the next most northerly group of mines, which includes the well-known Gwynfnydd Mine.

The mine was first referred to in 1895 when it was known as Moel Croesau. The mine worked sporadically till 1935. It was said to have produced pockets of gold that were evidently very rich. In 1935 the gold for Princess Marina's wedding ring, and subsequent royal rings, was made from a bar of gold produced jointly from gold from this mine together with gold from Marina Mine and the mid-wales mine, Roman Deep at Dolaucothi.

Prince of Wales Mine recorded an output of 123 tons of gold ore from which 278 ounces of gold was extracted, the majority beween 1911-12.

refs:
Goldmining in Western Merioneth, T. A. Morrison (undated)
The Gold Mines of Merioneth, G.W. Hall (undated)"


----------

